# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  قراءات لاهم رسائل( Error) لبوكس التورنادو في موضوع واحد.

## bodr41

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *قراءات لاهم رسائل (Error) لبوكس تورنادو في موضوع واحد .*    نظرا للاشكالية المطروحة في فهم هده الرسائل و ما يكتنفها من غموض احيانا وما تسببه من توترو قلق لدى مستخدمي التورنادو.وهي عكس دلك تماما ادا ما علمنا ان هده الرسائل هي بمثابة مرشد ودليل الى مكمن الخلل وبالتالي تضع بين ايدينا حلولا.
لدلك حاولت بفضل الله ان اجمع اهم هده الرسائل في موضع واحد حتى تكون مرجعا  اساسيا للاخوة الدين يعانون مشكلا من هدا القبيل مع الشكر الجزيل الى كل  من ساهم في الموضوع وجزى الله كل من احسن عملا .  *نبدا على بركة الله : * *الرسالة :* HWK NOT CONNECTED or DEAD  HWK Error : 0010  الرسالة تفيد بان قطعة hwk غير موجودة بالبوكس او انها معطلة اوانها ليست متبثة في مكانها بالشكل الصحيح .
عليك ان تسحب القطعة من مكانها وتنظيفها ثم تعيد تتبثها من جديد واعد عملية التحديث  وادا لم تنجح في دلك هدا يعني ان قطعة hwk معطلة يجب عليك اصلاحها او استبدالها .   الرسالة :  Authentication stage error : connection closed Grace fully  هنا السيرفرمتوقف به مشكلة وعليك الانتطار .  الرسالة :  Authentication stage error : Error : Server retumed unrecognized reply  هنا لا يمكن التحديث  بالاصدار القديم لازم تحميل اخر اصدار.  الرسالة :  Hwk  SD Repair Error : xxxx تظهر هده المشكلة عند استعمال برامج الكراكات او برامج تصليح البوكس بدون خبرة كافية ومنها hwktool  او تكون قطعة hwk غير اصلية اما ان كانت اصلية  وانت جد متاكد فعليك بتصليحها .    الرسالة :  Your Account is Suspended . please contact your reseller! هنا قطعة ال hwk غير اصلية احتمال 80 بالمائة فان  تاكدت انها اصلية فهي غير مسجلة في قاعدة بيانات السرفر ادن عليك الاتصال  بالوكيل لاعطائه تاريخ الشراء ورقم قطعة ال hwk .   الرسالة  ...No More upgrade logs هنا لا تقلق عليك فقط الانتطار 24 ساعة لاعادة التحديث من جديد .   الرسالة :  .No More upgrade logs . Please contact your reseller... *هده  المشكلة يعاني منها الكثيرفادا حاولت التحديث مرة واحدة في  اليوم وكانت  الرسالة لا مزيد من التحديث اليوم فعليك الانتظار 24 ساعة دون  محاولة  بعدها ممكن لك التحديث من جديد لكن ادا اصريت على محاولة التحديث  اكثرمن  مرة زادت المدةالى 48 ساعة وهكدا كلما كانت المحاولات اكثر في اليوم  الا  وزادت المدة 24 الى 48 الى72 ادن النصيحة يجب نزع البوكس نهائيا  والانتظار  اكثر من 3 ايام دون اية محاولة وبعد انقضاء المدة اعد المحاولة.*   الرسالة : Server is Going to Shutdowm . Please try Update in 20 Minutes هنا عليك بالمحاولة فقط وبين كل محاولة ومحاولة عليك ان تترك ما بين 20 و30دقيقة .   الرسالة : Account for this HWK Module does Not Exist on Server .Please contact your Reseller هنا قطعة ال hwk اصلية لكنها غير مسجلة في قاعدة بيانات السيرفر وبالتالي لايمكنك التحميل من الموقع  ادن المرجو الا تصال بالوكيل .  الرسالة :  Authorization faild ! Are you using the Latest HWK Upgrade Client Software version  هنا انت تعمل على اصدار قديم عليك بتثبيت اخر اصدار .  الرسالة :  Your Account was Closed by the Server Administrator  Please Contact your Resller  هنا الرسالة تعلمك بان الهوك كان يعمل عادي وتم ايقافه من الفريق لسبب ما عليك الاتصال بالوكيل .  الرسالة : Error : your Update Client Version is Expired ! Please Download New  هنا الرسالة تعلمك ان برنامج التحديث قديم ادن عليك تثبيت التحديثات الجديدة .   الرسالة : Authentication Stage Error : Server Reported Error : Not Translated هنا يجب اختيار اللغة الانجليزية من واجهة برنامج التحديث .   الرسالة :
Connection To Server Failed : Socket Error = 10060
Connection To Server Failed : Socket Error = 10061  هنا عليك ايقاف برنامج الحماية او التاكد من النت .  الرسالة :  Authentication stage Error : Socket Error = 10053 هنا مشكل في خط النت حينما يكون تغير في TCP/IP
اوفي بعض الاحيان السيرفر يكون متوقفا .   الرسالة :   Connection Closed Gracefully هنا لا يوجد اتصال او تعامل مع هدا الخط عليك تغيير خط النت .   الرسالة :  Authentication stage Error : Error : Server Returned Unrecognized هنا عليك تثبيت اخر اصدار للبوكس .  هده من اهم رسائل الخطا التي جمعناها في موضوعنا لتكون مرجعا اساسيا لمستخدمي بوكس التورنادو مع العلم ان هناك رسائل اخرى كثيرة يصعب ادراجها في الموضوع لان كل واحدة منها تحتاج الى موضوع مستقل. المرجو من الاخوة الافاضل وضع استفسراتهم بهدا الخصوص وستجدوننا ان شاء الله رهن  الاشارة. 
اسال الله التوفيق. Oussama bodr

----------


## ameerl

مشكور   اخي

----------


## Fannan1

يعطيك العافية اخي على كل هذه المعلومات  تم التثبيت للاهمية

----------


## Gsm-Sat

مشكورين جدا على الافادة

----------


## mohamed73

الله يعطيك الصحة اخويا

----------


## amer

مشكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور

----------


## rachid351

عند تنصيب box hwk يعطي هده العبارة error connecting ufs 16 reinstall support suite  ارجو  الدخول و شكرا

----------


## boutarene

مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور

----------


## باسبوس

سلام من الله عليك
ولك من قلبي سلام

----------


## ريان99

*مشكلة عند تحديث التورنادو يعطي هذه الرسالة
Authentication stage error: Connection Closed Gracefully. Internet connection error or server offline.
 الرجاء المساعدة من الخبراء وما هو الحل*

----------


## Alamdar

salam 3alaikom momkine soel 3adi ichkal f sarasoft (hwk) o man 9bal 3adi ghir v 2.3.0.3 okanbghi ndir l v jdida mais kaitbloqa li

----------


## R'afat

بارك الله بك والف شكر

----------


## علي 1974

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم.*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*السلام عليكم*  *موضوع تستحق عليه كل التحية والتقدير*  *ان شاء الله ستواصل ابداعك بارك الله فيك*  *في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله​*

----------


## edleb

موضوع مميز شكرا لطرحك

----------


## فاروق عمر

مشكور جزيلا

----------


## mzkhawam

يا جماعة سؤال عن سيرفر البوكس شغال حاليا أو لأ ؟

----------

